# Steam Engine Book



## JorgensenSteam (Oct 30, 2010)

I found a superb steam engine book while updating my book list today.
A good reference for the "steam" types.

The title is "A Handbook on the Steam Engine" by Herman Haeder and H.H.P. Powles, 1902.


Here is the link:
http://books.google.com/books?id=8i...&resnum=1&ved=0CDIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

This is a free Google book in PDF format.


----------



## peatoluser (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link to book, and the others on your website. very useful, only problem, too much reading to do. i should be machining in the shop. Another good book, for those interested in marine steam is "Steam Vessels & Marine Engines" by G. Foster Howell . Not so much how they work, but lots of sketches & lithographs of engines.
link is 
http://www.archive.org/stream/cu31924030901817#page/n23/mode/2up
apologies if it's already in Pat's list. 
By the way, how do you post hyper links(is that right?) to go direct to websites?
yours Peter


----------



## steamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Pete!

Dave


----------



## cidrontmg (Nov 7, 2010)

Pat J  said:
			
		

> This is a free Google book in PDF format.
> 
> Pat J



Well, the page opens, but I really can´t find anywhere a link to download it. I can see the title page of the book, covers of 5 related books, covers of 5 other editions, bibliographic information, and in a sticky frame, this

Get this book
AbeBooks
Alibris
QOOP
Amazon
Google Product Search

Find in a library
All sellers »

OK, I believe I might be able to buy it from one or more of the vendors, but I was thinking of a free pdf download... So what am I missing/doing wrong?


----------



## steamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Click on "Steam vessels and Marine Engines" at the top of the screen and you will be brought to the download page.

Dave


----------



## cidrontmg (Nov 7, 2010)

Ehh, can´t see any such text...


----------



## steamer (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.archive.org/details/cu31924030901817

Try this

Dave


----------



## cidrontmg (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Dave, worked like a charm! :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Pat. I just switched my internet access from dial-up to WiMAX 4G and decided to see how fast this 20 meg doc would download - about 1 minute. Wow! Thanks to Microwave technology and Google books. Looks like a great addition to my steam engine library

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## JohnLanark (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow Pat, thanks - that is quite a list and has some real rarities that would cost a fortune to buy.
Is there an exam later? John


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gee, my list had about 15. Lots of new titles here. What are some of your favorites?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 12, 2010)

Pat,

I don't know if I am doing something wrong, I can find no way to download any of the books with the links you posted.


Bogs


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 12, 2010)

John, I have heard it said that do to various copywrite laws in other countries the download on google books doesn't work outside N. America. Not even sure it works in Canada. 

  If anyone knows more about this maybe they can enlighten us, as I could be all wrong.

  Ron


----------



## peatoluser (Nov 12, 2010)

bogs,

I too have difficulty downloading from googlebooks. 

try www.archive.org

I seem to have more success on this site

yours,
peatoluser


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 12, 2010)

Pat, bogs, peatoluser, others,

I'm getting all the downloads OK. Links are working fine.

Pat, a karma point to you for providing us steam buffs with a great resource. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 12, 2010)

Ron & Peatouser,

Many thanks for the info and link, I can now download a few bits 'n bobs.

Phil,

It seems that Ron has got it, the US are keeping all their 100 year old secrets to themselves.
It seems only US members can download from Google US.


John


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 12, 2010)

> Phil,
> 
> It seems that Ron has got it, the US are keeping all their 100 year old secrets to themselves.
> It seems only US members can download from Google US.



Bogs,
Ironically, many of the "secrets" we are protecting seem to have originated offshore 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Kermit (Nov 12, 2010)

If the author is long dead, and the publisher went out of business in 1936, then WHO exactly is being protected by the 'copyright'?


----------



## peatoluser (Nov 12, 2010)

here's a link to a book, not somuch about the engines, but about the machinery that built them during the 19th century

http://www.archive.org/stream/steamshipsandth00haldgoog#page/n472/mode/2up


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 15, 2010)

What a magnificent collection of books. Oh my goodness. I'll have to live to be something like 300 to read it all!


----------



## shred (Nov 17, 2010)

ah, that's a good one. Kind of an earlier version of the Locomotive Cyclopedia.


----------



## Noitoen (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't know why but I can't read it (along with a bunch of others)


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 17, 2010)

Pat J  said:
			
		

> Here is one that is guaranteed to have the *loco buffs* frothing at the mouth.
> It has a huge number of highly detailed illustrations.
> 
> What a loco book find. If you like steam locomotives and have not already run across this book, this is a must see.
> ...





> *loco buffs*


I, I, ... I think I may have been insulted 8) :big: I prefer the term loco-aficionado 

Yes, that's a copy of the 1906 Locomotive Dictionary and killer book for steam loco nuts such as myself. I'm not sure if this book was the precursor to the Locomotive Cyclopedias or not ?? Those books are serious drool materiel. woohoo1 I have 7 or 8 different ones 1919, 1925, 1927, 1930, 1938, 1944, 1956 and 1 or 2 others. New ones came out every 5-8 years. Several of them are readily available from eBay or AbeBooks.com, e.g. the 1944 edition is very common. The 1925 edition was the last fully steam book, after which it started including diseasels  There are more contemporary versions too.

Reprints of the 1906 Locomotive Dictionary are also readily available from a few places. It's also available on CD :

http://www.raildriver.com/products/cyclopedias/1906.locomotive.dictionary.php

They also have several other related books on CD too including the 1922 Locomotive Cyclopedia :

http://www.raildriver.com/products/cyclopedias.php

(no relation, just a plug for them as I have both !)

Mike


----------



## doubletop (Nov 22, 2010)

peatoluser  said:
			
		

> I too have difficulty downloading from googlebooks.
> 
> try www.archive.org
> 
> ...



Excellent link thanks search on "Steam Engine" and ignore any that reference Googlebooks. The only problem now is reading all these 500 page books.

Pete


----------

